# Help!



## martinatkinson (May 9, 2002)

Hello!

I was recently put in charge of laying out a school year book.  However, all the photos I got are 72DPI, I found out that the digital camera that was used only takes them at 72DPI and not the 300DPI used for print.

Well, I layed it out and took it to my printer and when they gave me a proof it was pixelated and a little blurry and jagged.

Can someone PLEASE help me?  I need to get these photos better quality and get them to the printer before the 18th of this month  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 9, 2002)

Honestly... I do not think you can do anything.  But I am not sure.  I think you are in some deep doo doo.


----------



## isaac_ho (May 14, 2002)

Hi martinatkinson,

Would you mind to tell me more details? What are the size of the source images in pixel? What are the print size of them in inch? Have you croped the images or resized them before? Will you modified the layout or replace them with other images at this moment? Will the commitee accept to add some photoshop filter effects on the low quality images?


----------



## martinatkinson (May 14, 2002)

Hello!

They gave me cropped picts at 72ppi measuring 170x170 pixels, I think the print is a fraction over 2".  I have attached my pict as an example.

I would be ok with replacing the images as long as I can get it done before this Saturday, I can not reshoot the pictures if that is what you are talking about.

It depends on what kind of filter effects you are talking about.  I think the board will be ok with it as long as it is not too weird and you can still see the people clearly.  Just keep in mind I have a short deadline so I can not spend to much time on this since we have about 80+ students.

Does ANY digital camera take stuff at 300ppi?

Thanks for your help!

Albert


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 14, 2002)

I do not think cameras take 300ppi images.  They just make really big 72 ppi.


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 15, 2002)

i'd say try to get the photos off the camera again... depending on the final print size, most resolutions MIGHT be okay for print... even 640x480 (the lowest that most digital cameras take) is 2.13" x 1.6" at 300 dpi...

again, more info might help...

as far as filters go, a light gaussian blur MIGHT look okay, but you might be better off with the original photo...


----------



## Wilsonium (May 25, 2002)

I'm making a couple of assumptions here but...

1) Aside from the gaussian blur mentioned before there's really nothing you can do - you can't make up pixel data. To be fair though... when I was technical editor at Publish I did see some very creative use of photoshop to clean up images.

2) If you get the pics off the camera at 100% archive them and then work with copies. Your image DPI at print size should be roughly twice the LPI on the print screen so size them accordingly. 

Hope this helps (and that you can get original files again).

Cheers
Don


----------



## martinatkinson (May 26, 2002)

Hello!

Thank you all for your help, well, my job is (finally) done  

Odd, I went into Photoshop and just simply changed the image from 72PPI to 300PPI and on the screen it looked REALLY bad, all blurry and everything.  Well, I went into the printer and dropped off the ZIP disk.  When I came back the pictures were perfect, no pixelation and no blurryness  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------

